# Hard Wiring Appliance



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm asking this purely out of paranoia. This is going to make me seem silly but I am just wanting to be 100% Safe.

I need to hard wire my new appliances in my new house.

To do this, I cut the plug off, strip the outer sheath, strip the internal wires and then create a loop/hook with the copper wire to allow it to make a good connection in the terminals.

I turn the power off to the whole house using the main panel.

This is where my complete and utter strange paranoia/Anxiety sets in..

I do just connect blue to blue (Neutral), brown to brown (Live) and green/yellow to green/yellow (Earth). 

I am just asking purely to just double check and just get that last 0.01% of doubt out of my mind. 

I don't even know why I'm asking, I do have actual OCD/Anxiety issues so I am just confirming. 

I don't want to burn the new house down.

Thank You


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

What you need to know in electricity is yes the colors go by each other though some equipment it doesn't matter whether you flip the live and neutral together it still works fine only LED and other little electric component have a polarity issue.

As for the ground (earth) this is the must when you connect them do t get it near the neutral cause it will flip the main board fuse and spark. 
The order for me is always start with the ground (earth) connect it securly first then go to connect the neutral wire (blue) and only when done these approach the the brown (live) wire.

To be safe always put shoes and use insolated tools and screw drivers. Work with no electricity at all.
Recheck always for loose and wrong wires stuff before returning the power on.

For referwnce:
L or L1 is the brown (live) wire and has power
N is the blue neutral wire

The two above should only close a circle in a machine only never outside and keep them away all time

Three lines is the ground (earth) yellow wire and is there for you safety keep it away from the neutral blue wire. That's all


----------

